# first kiss



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I came across this picture of the first minutes I layed my eyes on my precious Matilda:wub: Love at first sight:tender:it's been 5 wonderful years and my love for my precious angel has only grown deeper:heart:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwww~~this is so sweet :wub: :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Paula, that is the sweetest pic ever!!!! Sooooo precious!!


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

I love love love this!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - Matilda was so tiny!! What a sweet picture of both of you and so nice to finally see a picture of you. Now can connect and name and a face on SM.:chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I almost didn't post the picture because I was in it:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Myah's mom (May 19, 2010)

so precious!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Paula, what a sweet picture!


----------



## cascosmom (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh my goodness, that is just the sweetest thing!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

What a wonderful picture to have! She was such a cute puppy! :wub and is even cuter now!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oooo how sweet !! this made my day !!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, what a beautiful pic!!
look how little Matilda is!!:wub::wub:


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

What a little sweetie pie! How old was she when you brought her home?


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Awwww!!!! (sniff) Precious


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG, Paula, that is just the most precious picture ever!!! Look how tiny she is!!! :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, I love it!! And, we get to see beautiful Paula. That is definitely true love. I have a similar picture of Linda and Bonnie Marie, titled True Love.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok, that has got to be one of my most favorite pics EVER! What a treasure to have. Paula you are beautiful! I love having a face now to a name. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

how cute is that :wub: Matilda was so little :tender: I can definitely see the love :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, that is the most precious picture! You are beautiful! And, Matilda was adorable as a baby ... and, still is!:wub::wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Paula, I love that picture...so sweet. Matilida is a doll baby!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

uniquelovdolce said:


> oooo how sweet !! this made my day !!


Cute siggy Liza!!!:chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Paula!!!!! That's you????? Do you realize that after all these years I"ve never seen you?!!!!!! Thank you. You're beautiful. And I already knew Matilda was beautiful......:thumbsup::wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhhh What a sweet, sweet, sweet picture! :wub: She looks like she is in-love with you too!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh my goodness - she was quite a tiny fluff wasn't she! I think this is a beautiful picture and SHAME ON YOU for almost not posting it - you are beautiful!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I was told Matilda was 12 weeks, but when I received her papers she was 10 weeks, she weighed 2.4 lbs


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

5 years later still kissin:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Ooooooh Paula, look at that tiny ball of fluff that is Matilda. Precious, precious girl. I've always been crazy for Matilda so I'm so pleased to see a photo of her at such a young age. Paula you are so pretty! :Sooo cute: Thanks for posting that terrific picture.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That picture is precious and it sure made me smile. :wub:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Love like that is priceless!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG that is the cutest picture,that should be on the SM banner. Made me tear up,sniff,sniff.:wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Aww, it's so wonderful to look back on those amazing moments. :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

awwww I just love that photo!! It was real puppy love!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a sweet picture of two beautiful ladies.:wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

This is real love!!! :heart::heart::heart:

What a priceless photo, Paula!

:ThankYou:

Alexandra :Flowers 2:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowy: "Mama, come hab a look. Dat is Auntie Paula, mommy to my fwiend, Matilda. 
WOW mama, auntie Paula is not only pwetty fwom da inside, but also fwom da outside. I wub my auntie Paula so much" *tail wags* Snowy

SWEET, SWEET, SWEET picture:wub::wub::wub: LOVED the 5 years then and now. 

hugs
Kat


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Kisses last forever! Look how sweet!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW, what a precious picture of you meeting for the first time. Love at first liplick. :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thats a beautiful picture!


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

That picture is just priceless! You both are just too cute for words! :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

awwhhh...true love. 
:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

That is a precious photo!
You both look great!
You have very pretty hair!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

So sweet. What a great memory to have on film.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's so sweet.


----------

